# Error Front park pilot



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anyone deal with this situation ? No wasn’t in accident or is there any noticeable damage ( road debris or stone chips) to sensors










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9347741-2019-VW-Tiguan-SEL-R-Line-Warning-Light


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Damaged front central one sensor.


----------



## dbenkomar (11 mo ago)

YungTy718 said:


> Anyone deal with this situation ? No wasn’t in accident or is there any noticeable damage ( road debris or stone chips) to sensors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, very recently. Brought the Atlas in to address the issue under warranty, and after the 4th time, still not repaired. The error remains intermittent (and frustrating).


----------

